# Partagas Serie D No. 3 EL 2006



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

One of the top habanos out there currently. Wrapper aged 2 years.....


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow, those look awesome!!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

awh man!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

They look great, PiPs.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh god.....really.
Do they make that in a five pack?


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Pips just keeps em rolling in.... simply unbeleivable!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> Oh god.....really.
> Do they make that in a five pack?


unfortunately No....I never see EL's in a fiver or a 10ct. box. I take it you never had one of these....I just cant let that go on then Nick!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> unfortunately No....I never see EL's in a fiver or a 10ct. box. I take it you never had one of these....I just cant let that go on then Nick!


Ha Ha!


----------



## elidog (Apr 14, 2007)

Beautiful! One of the better EL releases imo. Congrats man!


----------



## wes888 (Aug 16, 2007)

Those are beautiful! :dribble:


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

PiPs never fails to amaze me! Very nice MP.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

This man is amazing, I'm happy when I get a Pepin around here and look at him go!


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> unfortunately No....*I never see EL's in a fiver or a 10ct. box*.


http://www.topcubans.com/cuban-cigars/serie-d-no.3-edicion-limitada-2006,531.htm

Currently out of stock...

Oh, and no shipping to the US...


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

There he goes again... Dang Mario posting more Cigar pr0n!

Nice man!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

wacbzz said:


> http://www.topcubans.com/cuban-cigars/serie-d-no.3-edicion-limitada-2006,531.htm
> 
> Currently out of stock...
> 
> Oh, and no shipping to the US...


ahhh...they must break up the box themselves then....cause Habanos SA does not release them like that. Unlike the Monte #2's for example that come in a nice box of 10 or the PSD4's that come in a display pack of 15 (5 x 3).


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

The re-release of the Cohiba Pyramid did come in a 10 count box from Hab. Sa.

http://www.cgarsltd.co.uk/cohiba-piramides-maduro-2006-p-405.html


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

you're right...I saw those from a few people...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Those things look awesome Mario, man you sure like to rub it in LOL


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Those things look awesome Mario, man you sure like to rub it in LOL


 But I do share the wealth Frank...so far I have a Cohiba Esplendidos and now a PSD 3 EL on the side for you when we meet for huge herf!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Trust me I know your a great BOTL thats one reason I like messing with you LOL. And if we ever do meet up that will be freaking awesome. I know Stogie has talked about this before to me but it would be awesome to have ONE BIG A$$ CL MEET UP in Mexico or something like that. I have faith in him and one day it will happen!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

hopefully.....one day brother!!


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Now I'm all in for a CL meet/herf/vacation in Mexico. 

Who's gonna plan this?!?


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

I'll start saving my money!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey hey don't get to excited, nothing set in stone. This could take a couple years.


----------



## bikeguy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> .
> Do they make that in a five pack?


Just got five as part of an "ultimate sampler" that consists of:

5 Hoyo De Monterrey Regalos Edicion Limitada 2007
5 Romeo y Julieta Escudos Edicion Limitada 2007
5 Partagas Sedie D No 3 Edicion Limitada 2006
5 Cohiba Maduro 5 Genios
5 Cohiba Maduro 5 Magicos

They just arrived, so letting them settle a bit before tasting. Not posting photos 'cause, well, you know!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

bikeguy1 said:


> Just got five as part of an "ultimate sampler" that consists of:
> 
> 5 Hoyo De Monterrey Regalos Edicion Limitada 2007
> 5 Romeo y Julieta Escudos Edicion Limitada 2007
> ...


That's a hell of a lineup right there....what did that go for if ya dont mind?


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> ahhh...they must break up the box themselves then....cause Habanos SA does not release them like that. Unlike the Monte #2's for example that come in a nice box of 10 or the PSD4's that come in a display pack of 15 (5 x 3).


Hey, Mario why don't you pm me the link where you get these treats
:biggrin:


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

louistogie said:


> Hey, Mario why don't you pm me the link where you get these treats
> :biggrin:


Cough, Cough, Cop.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> Cough, Cough, Cop.


Hey I'm a cop and know where to get them LOL


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

Are the EL's REALLY worth the difference? I keep seeing them but are they just aged a little longer?


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

guado said:


> Are the EL's REALLY worth the difference? I keep seeing them but are they just aged a little longer?


Most people will say yes, they are worth it. Habanos will age these EL's for 2 years before releasing them.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Hey I'm a cop and know where to get them LOL


Inside joke....sorry.


----------



## Mark-cl (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow Mario, those look GREAT!

Hmmmm..... I wonder who reccommended them to you?


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Mark said:


> Wow Mario, those look GREAT!
> 
> Hmmmm..... I wonder who reccommended them to you?


Some dude that likes to play DHAAARRRTTTTSSS!! LOL


----------

